# My baby only wants to chew on leather



## mom2happy (Sep 19, 2009)

She doesnt like any teething things made for babies. She only wants to chew on her leather shoe. Im concerned about the dye used on it, so I dont let her have it. Is there anywhere to get an untreated piece of leather?
I guess even plain leather at the craft store would have preservatives or something. I dont know. It would be cool if we could get baby rawhides.


----------



## Peace+Hope (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't know about leather, but i have read that babies prefer cloth to plastic/rubber teething things. i know my LO likes cloth better b/c it isn't so slippery and he can chomp it better. he also likes the wooden Plan teething ring i have, which doesn't have a varnish so it's more grabby to his gums.

i thought i'd post just in case the ones she doesn't like are slippery...


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. When she starts crawling/walking everything is going to land in her mouth!


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

My baby likes leather too and I wondered if there were any leather teethers. I can imagine the feel of leather on gums and how it would be appealing. I let her gnaw on my leather wallet when we are shopping. She is very content with it.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

My DS loves leather too. At 13 mos, with 8 teeth, he still likes it though not as much. I just let him chew on it. The chemical/treated issue gave me pause for a few minutes but a happy, teething baby is worth it to me. Technically, your finger is untreated leather so maybe that's an option


----------



## Guthu (Jun 14, 2010)

you could see if you can find a local leather crafter type or someone who would treat leather and ask if you can have a untreated scrap.

http://www.theleatherguy.org/SCRAP-LEATHER-15368.aspx

Most leather selling places have bulk scraps for like $25/lb sadly


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe someone on Etsy who makes leather goods would be willing to sell you a strip of untreated leather?

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.p..._type=handmade


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I just let ds have one of his shoes (somehow we ended up with several pairs of leather shoes over the years!) I figure there is so much other weird things that end up in his mouth that the dye doesn't bother me. This morning, he spit up several bits of a pink piece of paper. Not even sure where he got it (I'm thinking it came home in dd's school folder, hope it wasn't important!)


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, my wicked good slippers have become a popular chew-thing for dd2. I do prefer it to the mouthfuls of paper - and no, haven't seen actual baby leather teethers either.


----------

